# 4/18 inshore trophy fishing!



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

Went fishing with fisherdad1 and another buddy (1st time inshore on his kayak). Threw top waters, MR-17's and popping corks with shrimp at docks all morning. The bite was slow. Fisherdad1 caught a couple big reds and a personal best 27.75" trout. My buddy limited out on trout. I Landed a 22.25" and 24.25"(personal best) trout.

At one point my buddy and I got board and decided to troll for Spanish. We came across a big school of fish. Started throwing top waters and got a hook up on my first cast. It was a sail cat. They were something to tug on so we hung around for a little bit. After catching a bunch, I was ready to head back to the docks. One more cast... all of a sudden a much bigger wake pulls up underneath my lure and a pumpkin swallows my top water. I spend a little while finessing him to the boat with my 10lb test line and land myself a 40" Bull (first one on top water). Over all a slow, but productive day, spent with good friends and great weather.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Double dang!!!! Way ta get it done....where inshore were ya? Pcola/navarre/BW? Not asking fer coordinates......hahaha


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nice job. I think we saw yall out there.


----------



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

We were in the sound. Barton, were u with the 5 kayakers?


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yep. I caught a 27 inch red off the dock that yall just left. Lol


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Pensacola?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's way cool on 10lb test..!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lotta fat-daddy trout being caught so far this year! I do believe it's gonna be an interesting yak tourney...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Great looking red, nice trout bite also.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dern good trip & some awesome fish !


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good report and photos. It's always good to have a mixed bag of fishing day.


----------

